# 4 Channel amp problem!! Need help!!



## Civic98

I got a Power Acoustik BAMF 1600/4 amplifier. The problem is only 3 channels/speakers are working. I tried switching RCA cables and always one of the four speakers will not work. I also checked the cable wirings and everything is good. 

Do you guys think my problem is because of the amp or anything else?


----------



## Acetaminophen

Could be the amp. 
How is the wiring? 
Does the amp always not work on the same channel? Or is there a pattern. 
DOes the amp have a switch for say 2 channel mode, 3 channel and 4 channel mode (I had one that was like that)

Most of all is your wiring 100% correct.


----------



## lcurle

make sure that your channels are set for either LP or HP, having them set wrong will not produce anything. Also how you you have both sets of RCA's coming to the amp? Are they "Y"' off or are you running front and rear our of your head unit?


----------



## Civic98

Acetaminophen said:


> Could be the amp.
> How is the wiring?
> Does the amp always not work on the same channel? Or is there a pattern.
> DOes the amp have a switch for say 2 channel mode, 3 channel and 4 channel mode (I had one that was like that)
> 
> Most of all is your wiring 100% correct.



I check all the wiring and it seems right. I just followed all the wirings written on the wire. No not just on one channel, if I move RCA's it's gonna be the next one and so on. Yes, there is a switch that say 2,3, and 4. If I use 2 channels, 2 speakers will work. If I use 3 channels, 3 speakers will work. If I use 4 channels only 3 speakers work.


----------



## Civic98

lcurle said:


> make sure that your channels are set for either LP or HP, having them set wrong will not produce anything. Also how you you have both sets of RCA's coming to the amp? Are they "Y"' off or are you running front and rear our of your head unit?



I don't know much about LP or HP, but 3 speakers are working good. I got 2 sets of RCA 1 set for the rear and 1 set for front.

I posted a link for you to see the back picture of my amp and the configuration that I made. 

Page 7 for the amp (BAMF 1600/4). 
Page 17 for the configuration that i'm using.

http://www.poweracoustik.com/pa2006/manual and catalog/4.23 BAMF MANUAL.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## lcurle

sounds like you have a channel out on the amp if it is only that one speakers no matter if you swap the RCA's around. If you plug in an RCA that is working to the channel does it work? if so, then check the RCA's behind the head unit.


----------

